# Server for static hosting with ddns

## DrekAlots

Hey everyone. I have installed Gentoo on a box here at the house, no GUI just CLI. I've also emerged lighttpd and configured it to listen on port 3000. I have a ddns entry with no-ip and have setup a port 80 redirect as well. I've also forwared traffic on my router to port 3000:

ACL - 115 permit tcp any any eq 3000 (12 matches)

NAT - ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.3 3000 interface FastEthernet4 3000

If I poll the server from my lan @ 192.168.1.3:3000 it works fine. However when I attempt to reach the server from the web it just fails. Any ideas?

----------

## nuhiNlow

many routers will not do reflection, i.e. if you type your outside address, it won't route back in.

you need to try a proxy site or get a friend off your network to test it.

----------

